
Show HN: Blockchaindevjobs - RikNieu
https://blockchaindevjobs.com
======
RikNieu
Hey, this simple cryptocurrency job aggregation board is in it's very early
stages(I have precious little time to work on it).

No fancy front-end tech stack at this stage, only jQuery to speed up
development. I plan to replace it with React at a later stage.

I'm posting it to see if some of you would find it useful, and what feedback
you might offer before wasting too much time one stupid things.

------
jamesredding
I can definitely see potential for that.

IMO it would be important to think of features that are very unique to
blockchain dev jobs to differentiate from job sites where you can simply set a
blockchain filtering.

